# how long did it take



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

going to send for my state license Monday... was wondering how long it took via snail mail to receive your license? when can i expect to get it if mailed out Monday?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I believe it only took them a couple weeks for my license but can't remember for sure. It was definitely within the month.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The State has a back log of about two years for handing out licenses, thats why it takes so long to get your mounts back.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> The State has a back log of about two years for handing out licenses, thats why it takes so long to get your mounts back.


lmao, if thats the case, ill march into the capitol building my self and light a fire under their butt's... sent it in yesterday to get the ball rolling... i hear the fed license takes about 2 months, so i wana be able to have it well before the hunting season starts.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No disrespect Neil, but when you get it, could you change that avatar  :chillin:


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> No disrespect Neil, but when you get it, could you change that avatar  :chillin:


why the hell would i change my avatar?

if i change mine will you change yours?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry, just funnin with ya 

That is exactly the picture of a person that I would want to shell out big bucks to mount my pride and joy trophy  (Marketing 101)

Oh, and I plan on changine mine in the not to distant future with an update pic of the Beagle Boyz.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Sorry, just funnin with ya
> 
> That is exactly the picture of a person that I would want to shell out big bucks to mount my pride and joy trophy  (Marketing 101)
> 
> Oh, and I plan on changine mine in the not to distant future with an update pic of the Beagle Boyz.


well its a good thing, because i dont want to deal w/ a judgmental ******* who would think that way in the first place... narrow minded people make my blood boil. judge a book buy its cover and never gain the knowledge that book may have taught you...


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with FreePop. I would choose a taxidermist whose avatar showed his work not a gangster.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Neil you mights well try and quit while your ahead. If you want to succeed in the taxidermy business you must present yourself accordingly. I must say the work that you have shown so far you have a potential to become a good commercial taxidermist however society will judge you by your cover. You will loose clients with that attitude. You just lost two potential clients if you ever became a site sponser. You and your work will always be judged. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

I agree with free as well. In order to get any kind of professional respect you will have to understand that everything you do will reflect your character, including blowing up on someone who is just messing around with you.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

It might have something to do with the "punk look/gang flashing sign" that some people are receiving from your avatar. If its the hip hop hunter that your looking for then dont change a thing. 

Just some free advice from a fellow taxidermist with 15+ years in the industry. Hope you do well.

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

KingSalmon said:


> I agree with free as well. In order to get any kind of professional respect you will have to understand that everything you do will reflect your character, including blowing up on someone who is just messing around with you.


who blew up? i didn't add any angry emotioncons... i was perfectly calm...


so basically what your all telling me is you walk around all negative and judgmental and any one you see that looks like my avatar(who does any one even know thats even me for sure just by looking at it and not seeing me in my gallery???) is a punk piece of **** who you wouldn't give the time of day? thats just great... and people say the next gen are the ones to worry about


i didn't start this thread to get a lesson from the wise elders... i have plenty of business experience and i know what i have to do/ how to act when it comes to customer service. i know most of you meant well intentions, but iv never been one to pass pre-judgment... its childish and unfair. if i lose a few close minded customers... ill get over it. no disrespect to any of you cuz i know your just trying to be helpful... but come on... think about how unfair your being.

the funny thing is i was going to change my avatar the same session as when i first read the first post on this horrible subject... then i changed my mind.

at any rate i think ill ask for all the off topic post's to be deleted because this isnt needed in this section of the forum... thats what sound off is for.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

give the time of day? probably.... give hundreds of my dollars, especially one without a LONG list of references or portfolio? probably not.

good luck with your business... hope everything goes well and all that.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry Neil but I will go with the others on this one. A tatoo maybe I would see you, but for the trophy going on my wall........don't think so from what i have seen of you on this site. the money is hard to come by and I may be narrowed minded, but I will be comfortable with the person before they get any money from me.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with both sides.

Personal appearance should not be a guiding factor (on a side note, it dulls society). You should see most of the taxidermists that show up to the MTA meetings - long hair is almost a requirement.

Conformancy/appearance is a requirement in a business environment. The first thing I did ten weeks ago when my day job disappeared was to shave the goatee and get a tight hair cut (every four weeks). Most people are impressed by appearance. It also demonstrates intent to impress.


----------

